# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  اموزش sql server profiler

## aligoll

سلام
من تا حالا شناختی نسبت به پروفایلر اس کیو ال  ندارم
اگه کسی با این برنامه کار کرده ممنون میشم لینکی ,ویدیویی  بزارید
متشکر

----------


## bashiriebrahim@gmail.com

سلام
http://www.sqlservercentral.com/articles/Video/66682/

----------


## hmahdavi921

موارد کاربردش رو میتونید بگید؟

----------

